# Black/Carbon Center peice look



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I was looking around on ebay and found this. I read around that a few members here were looking for one so I try and help out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936065273&category=33716


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I was looking around on ebay and found this. I read around that a few members here were looking for one so I try and help out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936065273&category=33716


That is regular ugly red center bar
This one is the carbon fiber look


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ahh I looked at it fast..Looked black at first..I have the black/ Carbon look on mine


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ey Jay, the one i found in the local 'yard is alot darker of a color than yours, are there different versions or something? yours almost looks silvery, this was more of a light black/carbon color.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*This is mine*


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

Would one of those 98-99 center pieces fit a 96 200sx se?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^No, totally different taillight design.


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

say i installed some aftermarket altezza's for a 98-99 then tossed on the center piece would it be possible then assuming i do alittle custom shiz


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Sure, it's possible if you have the time and $$$, but more or less a waste of both.


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

rofl tru 
im not trying to hyjack the thread but while were on the subject of conversion will the 98-99 rear bumper fit on a 95-97?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not sure, although I'd imagine it would. I just put a 98 front bumper on my 97 this morning, has some different mounting points in a few areas, but still fits good.


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

i thought about that but personally i like the rear 98-99 better than the rear 95-97 plus my rear bumper is kinda bowed out on the passengerside i think one of my clips is broken


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you would need a sentra trunk, sent tail lights, and some rather involved fabing of the rear fenders, then re paint the moded rear fender areas............... is that worth just wanting an se-l center peice?


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

hells no lol


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

RockstaR said:


> rofl tru
> im not trying to hyjack the thread but while were on the subject of conversion will the 98-99 rear bumper fit on a 95-97?



Yes it will fit. I have a 98 sentra rear on my 96 200sx. The front and rears are interchangeable for both. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


>


thats the one that I have as well.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^Sweet, mine came stock :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

got mine on ebay...thats an old pic though, the letters are gone too. I would like to get a Grey/CF one off of an SE-L...I look around on ebay all the time but no luck as of yet.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> Yes it will fit. I have a 98 sentra rear on my 96 200sx. The front and rears are interchangeable for both. :thumbup:


pics, cause that doesnt fit without major fabrication.

And Jay, what about that bar, why is yours so much brighter mang?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> And Jay, what about that bar, why is yours so much brighter mang?


cuz his is from the SE-L, check out nitny-9's site he has it as well (as well as everyone else with a sel)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> got mine on ebay...thats an old pic though, the letters are gone too. I would like to get a Grey/CF one off of an SE-L...I look around on ebay all the time but no luck as of yet.


If I find one ill PM ya


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> If I find one ill PM ya


:thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> thats the one that I have as well.


thats not the same. His is from a 99 sel, yours is from an xe. 

Heres mine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love the lip on your wheels :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> thats not the same. His is from a 99 sel, yours is from an xe.
> 
> Heres mine.


Mine and nismo97's are the same, however I want the one that Jay has.


----------

